# RiDo's Hunting Story for F2L. No intuition or alg memorization required. (Videos)



## rishidoshi (Dec 12, 2010)

_Presenting… the simplest F2L tutorial in the world!_
*RiDo’s Hunting Story for F2L* and *RiDo’s Bonus Video*

*Intro:* The Fridrich (or CFOP) method is one of the most popular and fastest ways to solve a Rubik’s cube. In under 1 min to around 15-20 sec. However in CFOP (Cross-F2L-OLL-PLL) the F2L (First two layers) is tricky, time consuming and crucial as there are 42 possible cases. 41 plus 1 solved case. You either solve them by intuition or memorize all 41 cases. Phew!!! Here’s where *RiDo’s Hunting Story* comes to the rescue and makes life easy! Very very easy! With this story you can solve the F2Ls rapidly without any intuition or algorithm memorization. And there’s more…

*Concept:* You have the bunny ears’ story for tying shoelaces. Similarly you now have ‘RiDo’s Hunting Story’ for building your F2Ls easily. Very easily. You will be amazed and baffled by this informative and entertaining video.

*Let’s simplify the intuitive F2L!*
*RiDo's Hunting Story PART 1 of 2* _(skip directly to 4:30 if you know what the f2l is)_





*RiDo's Hunting Story PART 2 of 2*





So did you feel shifts in intuition levels? Cool! Now... let the hunting excitement settle down. Cos you're in for another thrilling ride.
Brace yourselves for *‘RiDo’s Bonus Video’*. This video shows unusual tips, tricks and ideas, which you will enjoy watching as a beginner or even as an advanced cuber!
:tu Please visit my blog http://rishidoshi.blogspot.com to view the bonus video as I want to keep this post short and less spammy.
_Screenshot of bonus video:_




*RiDo* - _Author_


----------



## qqwref (Dec 12, 2010)

I am amazed and baffled.

But really, it's not all that hard to intuitively learn the cases - I guess some people might find a story either, but I don't think I would.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 12, 2010)

Very interesting way to think of it, this could be a very nice teaching method for beginners learning intuitive F2L. This is how I thought of F2L when I was just starting, but I didn't use any hunting analogies, which could make understanding much easier. Nice video also, you seem to have put a lot of time into it.

EDIT: Just watched your bonus video. I like your style of teaching with the car.


----------



## rishidoshi (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks. This is obviously intended for the new learners. Do watch the bonus video. it has a unique way of the Z perm.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 12, 2010)

rishidoshi said:


> thanks. This is obviously intended for the new learners. Do watch the bonus video. it has a unique way of the Z perm.


 
Not going to comment on anything else, but this statement is wrong. Whilst a lot of people do Z-perms like M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M U2 a lot of people also do it as M'2 U' M'2 U' M'2 U'2 M'2 U'2 M' U'2, the way you showed.


----------



## rishidoshi (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey ZB_FTW. u may be right. but i just thot of covering it cos i didnt see this alg on speedsolving.com/wiki section. Pardon me for repeating it if it's already known to all.


----------



## bicmedic (Dec 12, 2010)

Fantastic idea, I dare say this is easier to follow than badmephistos tutorial. Well done.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 12, 2010)

This sounds interesting, but since I know F2L I would rather not sift through half an hour of video.

Could someone write down a succinct summary, or link to a concise point in one of the videos?


----------



## rishidoshi (Dec 12, 2010)

bicmedic said:


> Fantastic idea, I dare say this is easier to follow than badmephistos tutorial. Well done.


 
 thanks.



Lucas Garron said:


> This sounds interesting, but since I know F2L I would rather not sift through half an hour of video.
> 
> Could someone write down a succinct summary, or link to a concise point in one of the videos?


 
After 1st cross, Corner piece = hunter. Corresponding edge piece = Victim. Hunter hunts for the prey and kills it (perfect joint = kill) then moves into the right slot. 
3 possibilities: 
1. when top stickers are same -crocodile 
2. When top stickers are opposite - Tiger
3. Corner piece white on top - eagle.
The way each animal hunts in real (hides, chases, flies in sky) similar strategy is applied on the cube. So it is very easy to remember.
other etc stuff also covered. like getting the pieces on the top layer and splitting them.
Ive tried to cover all the F2L articles in one video. even covering how not to mess up ur already solved slots. (very necessary for newbies as all wud agree  )

EDIT: Just noticed: GARRON!! i have 'liked' u in my video and also have put a link to alg.garron.us in my blog. i use it very often! good work.



Cyrus C. said:


> Very interesting way to think of it, this could be a very nice teaching method for beginners learning intuitive F2L. This is how I thought of F2L when I was just starting, but I didn't use any hunting analogies, which could make understanding much easier. Nice video also, you seem to have put a lot of time into it.
> 
> EDIT: Just watched your bonus video. I like your style of teaching with the car.


thanks. yeah the car part is my fav too.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 12, 2010)

hmm... this was great, i could explain intuitive f2l to people easier now.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 12, 2010)

I really like this method of teaching, but I can definitely see room for improvement. Do you consider this method "open source", that is to say, will you allow people to work with it and improve it? (Giving due credit to you of course.)


----------



## theace (Dec 12, 2010)

I need to watch this! I'll be conducting workshops for kids soon! There are many people who want to learn f2l directly and find it hard. I guess this might make things easier and less technical.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 12, 2010)

incredible video. No explanation of notation needed at all, mirroring is just natural and all cases are covered with a story you will not easily forget. Although I didn't learn anything new in this video, I enjoyed it a lot and already forwarded it to several people

You are a great teacher. Patient, knowledgeable and experienced. I thoroughly enjoyed your analogies for hunting and carparking, but found the use of all papers (2 arrows, angle-determination) the best part of all

my hat is of for you sir!


----------



## Athefre (Dec 12, 2010)

Very cool video.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 12, 2010)

I completely agree with many of the posts already made here. This video is one of the best F2L videos I have ever seen! I am a HUGE fan of memory mnemonics and story analogies, and I think your hunting analogy is incredibly well thought out! You are an amazing teacher, and you cover all cases in an entertaining way that sticks and allows the solver to always "get it right." Your imagery of how each animal hunts sticks in my mind, and I can picture the same action when solving the pieces as you do.

I will certainly teach beginners wanting to transition to F2L via your method, with due credit to you. I will also refer anyone asking about F2L to this thread. I have not yet watched your bonus video, I was so excited at how well made your first two videos are that I had to comment!

I look forward to more videos from you, should you decide to undertake other projects! One of the best tutorial videos I have seen in a very long time!

Chris


----------



## theace (Dec 12, 2010)

I just saw the videos. I must say, this is a great way to teach kids. I use the exact same analogies (line of action, hiding, etc) when teaching people f2l, but I usually portray the cube as a coordinate system. People my age get it, but the younger ones don't. I guess I'll use this kind of stuff to teach the baccha party! Anyway, this was a good explanation and a very well planned and built video.

Where are you from man?


----------



## Feryll (Dec 12, 2010)

theace said:


> I just saw the videos. I must say, this is a great way to teach kids. I use the exact same analogies (line of action, hiding, etc) when teaching people f2l, but I usually portray the cube as a coordinate system. People my age get it, but the younger ones don't. I guess I'll use this kind of stuff to teach the baccha party! Anyway, this was a good explanation and a very well planned and built video.
> 
> Where are you from man?


Probably Australia 

Kidding, his youtube page says Iceland.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 12, 2010)

Very nice videos and visualizations/analogies, though I didn't really learn anything new (besides the visualizations/analogies which I don't need). Certainly doesn't _"unearth mind blowing tips, tricks and ideas"_ and _"explore ascpects of cubing that even the most advanced people never imagined of"_. Thumbs high up for the actual videos, thumbs down for the unwarranted hype.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 12, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Could someone write down a succinct summary, or link to a concise point in one of the videos?



SHHHHH! Kirjava might get mad that you're not doing your own research 

On topic: I have watched the first 10 minutes of part 1, and am already wishing these vids had been available when I first started slot-F2L. This is good stuff for the people in my cube club who have just finished LBL. I'll definately link them.

A touch over-dramatic in the description though 
EDIT: wow fail wink emoticon... who made it?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 12, 2010)

BigSams said:


> SHHHHH! Kirjava might get mad that you're not doing your own research


... You clearly don't understand the difference between taking 2 seconds to google and watching 30 minutes of video.

anyway, I thought this was a VERY good video. I especially liked in the bonus video with the angles on f2l. I had never thought of it like that before.


----------



## steph1389 (Dec 13, 2010)

For someone starting to learn f2l, this video takes the daunting view of having to intuitively learn something, and gives you an idea to push you onto an intuitive way of solving.

This helped a bunch with cases that i look at and think.......****........

Thanks again! Recommend this video!


----------



## rishidoshi (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys. thanks for ur responses. im encouraged. 


Innocence said:


> Do you consider this method "open source", that is to say, will you allow people to work with it and improve it? (Giving due credit to you of course.)


It is Open source within ethical limits. The intent is to give the world the most easiest ways of doing things. But non-commercially. If ur gonna post it, please show me the modifications before posting. and credit to the author wud be appreciated.



AvGalen said:


> No explanation of notation needed at all


Very well spotted there! i was gonna mention this as a part of the original script. i missed it somehow. thanks for pointing it out. il annotate it. & appreciate ur entire comment.



cmhardw said:


> ………..and you cover all cases in an entertaining way that sticks and allows the solver to always "get it right." Your imagery of how each animal hunts sticks in my mind, and I can picture the same action when solving the pieces as you do.
> …………. One of the best tutorial videos I have seen in a very long time!
> Chris


Thanks buddy. appreciate ur entire comment.



theace said:


> Where are you from man?


Within ur neighborhood. btw u conducting workshops? pls dont charge money for showing my video. other parts i leave it to u. My intent is free, non commercial usage & sharing.



Stefan said:


> thumbs down for the unwarranted hype.


thanks for the thumbs up. & as for the thumbs down.. yea i do agree that ive hyped a little. was carried away a bit in excitement  if i say "Cool tips and tricks" who wud watch?? Not that im tryin to make u watch some crap like fake movie promos  Im glad you already knew the car parking and the angular distance ways to teach the newbies.

everybody! thanks once again. ive read each comment, more than once


----------



## Joël (Dec 13, 2010)

What's up with 'removing the intuition from intuitive F2L'?! Huh?

How do you define intuitive anyway? What's intuitive for a cuber, is abracadabra for a n00b. The whole point is to develop some intuitive understanding of the F2L system. 

The videos look neat and creative, so thumbs up for that. For beginners, this could be a way to think about it... I am fearful however that people who use this kind of thinking for too long could get stuck in mentally breaking up the solving of 1 CE pair into multiple smaller sub-steps.

Edit: Maybe this post sounds a bit negative; I do like the way you try to find analogies with real world examples, like comparing flipping an edge with turning a car, in the bonus video!


----------



## Innocence (Dec 13, 2010)

Joël said:


> What's up with 'removing the intuition from intuitive F2L'?! Huh?
> 
> How do you define intuitive anyway? What's intuitive for a cuber, is abracadabra for a n00b. The whole point is to develop some intuitive understanding of the F2L system.
> 
> ...


 
This is one of the things I think could be improved. I think the common understanding of the word "intuition" is that it is a bad thing, as intuition involves thinking, and thinking is "hard". That is not the sense of the word at all, for something to be intuitive would actually make it easier. This method would actually make it MORE intuitive.


----------



## rishidoshi (Dec 13, 2010)

Joël said:


> What's up with 'removing the intuition from intuitive F2L'?! Huh?


& also Innocence.

The definition of intuition: A sense of something not evident or deducible. (http://www.thefreedictionary.com/intuition)
In my method things are pretty evident for each and every possible case. Instead of saying algs like A B C' D' .. i have 'algs' that go.. 'do this, do that, then do this'. 
so.... well.. anyway.... 
i strongly believe that what i have written is correct. (And not 'more intuitive' - innocene)
Also, 


Joël said:


> I am fearful however that people who use this kind of thinking for too long could get stuck in mentally breaking up the solving of 1 CE pair into multiple smaller sub-steps.


Not at all! I no longer think animals while i solve it now (i never did actually. learnt f2l n then weaved it in this story). It is only to get the hang of things in the beginning. once u recognize patterns u execute it without thinking. The same way you do your OLL or PLL algs now. U dont think F U R' .... anymore.. ur hands just take over.

and thanks for edit 

Also, the blog & post text is written impromptu just to release the video to the world. Kindly pardon if its not really 'in line' 
EDIT: Ok i might have mis-read the meaning of 'intuitive'   sry guys


----------



## Stefan (Dec 13, 2010)

rishidoshi said:


> Im glad you already knew the car parking and the angular distance ways to teach the newbies.



I didn't. Like I said, I didn't really learn anything new _"besides the visualizations/analogies which I don't need"_. I don't need it for my own solving and I'm not teaching newbies. If I did, I might use the parking visualization as that's really neat (although I'd hope it's not necessary, I really don't want to carry around cars and paper streets with me). The angular distance thing was actually the only part of all videos that I disliked, btw. You didn't properly define the distance and you're using it inconsistently. I find that part more confusing than useful.


----------



## EVH (Dec 13, 2010)

I learned intuitive F2L, but I never though of doing the eagle case the way you did it. I am definitely going to try that if the case arises. Usually I just rotated the corner.

OT: Very interesting way to explain it, but definitely overhyped. All things require algorithms or intuition, in this case you are teaching an algorithm without notation. Great video I am going to recommend it to my two friends who are starting to learn Fridrich F2L.


----------



## theace (Dec 13, 2010)

rishidoshi said:


> Hey guys. thanks for ur responses. im encouraged.
> Within ur neighborhood. btw u conducting workshops? pls dont charge money for showing my video. other parts i leave it to u. My intent is free, non commercial usage & sharing.



I'm not really going to use the video explicitly. As I said before, I already use most of the concepts you've portrayed there, though in a slightly different way. If people do not understand F2L, however, I will refer them to your vid.


----------



## rishidoshi (Dec 13, 2010)

i acknowledge it and have edited the same a little bit. thanks 4 ur comments Stefan, EVH etc 
cheers!!


----------



## Chuck (Dec 15, 2010)

Awesome, awesome, awesome.
Very interesting, simple, and entertaining way of teaching!

Thumbs up.



cmhardw said:


> I am a HUGE fan of memory mnemonics and story analogies, and I think your hunting analogy is incredibly well thought out!



You should make Hunting Story for Beyer Hardwick


----------



## qqwref (Dec 15, 2010)

rishidoshi said:


> Instead of saying algs like A B C' D' .. i have 'algs' that go.. 'do this, do that, then do this'.


Yeah, I got this feeling, that your method was more or less F2L algorithms without explicit notation, so people don't have the option of trying to memorize the moves (which is a bad thing to do).

I wonder, has anyone ever tried teaching F2L in terms of the team BLD concepts of "pull" and "push"? Once you learn the difference between those two concepts (and how to perform them, of course) they are pretty clear, and then you can start to learn what each one does. So instead of something like "R U' R' U R U R'" you can say "Do a push and watch what happens: now the two pieces are aligned in the 'opposite pair' setup. So turn the top layer and insert them with a pull." I don't watch a lot of F2L tutorial videos (of course) so I can't say if anyone has already taken this idea and run all the way with it.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 15, 2010)

I sent this to a friend of mine, as a basic approach I think you did a good job!


----------



## rishidoshi (Dec 17, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Awesome, awesome, awesome.
> Very interesting, simple, and entertaining way of teaching!
> Thumbs up.


THanks! 



qqwref said:


> Yeah, I got this feeling, that your method was more or less F2L algorithms without explicit notation, so people don't have the option of trying to memorize the moves (which is a bad thing to do).


Yup! and use any alg based on ur mood; from any position on the cube - like the intuitive way.. so u now have the good parts of both methods.



chris410 said:


> I sent this to a friend of mine, as a basic approach I think you did a good job!


Biker Chris! thanks.



Chuck said:


> Awesome, awesome, awesome.
> Very interesting, simple, and entertaining way of teaching!
> 
> Thumbs up.


Woah Chuck. Jst saw ur 50bld vid. awesome stuff man!


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 20, 2010)

Do you have a plan of making any new video? I would like into those.


----------



## rishidoshi (Dec 22, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> Do you have a plan of making any new video? I would like into those.


 
Im only making a little PLL sheet which il post on the forum soon (im hoping this will be very useful for new pll learners). Im not making any video as of now. If something comes up il let u know.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 23, 2010)

Just curious. What do you average?


----------



## rishidoshi (Dec 23, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Just curious. What do you average?



An embarrassing 35-40 secs with 2 look OLL & 2 look PLL   ... i know  .. i know whr i stand. no where in the league of u guys. lol. but i postponed learning the 21plls to concentrate on this hunting video (which took me 2 months to make along with my routine work). now i'm learning the 21plls (damn these V,F & Gs)  .. and as for my 2 cubes, they are cheap, unbranded and slow (as is quite evident from the videos) the white one is for less than $2 and the black ~ $5. I just received my new Dayan Guhong a week back. now i gotta find a good silicone lube, which is difficult to find in my country  not very popular here. can't find it.  
so .... that's my 'story' 
didn't expect that did u?  
cheers!



Fire Cuber said:


> Do you have a plan of making any new video? I would like into those.


hey. ive uploaded that pll pattern sheet on *my blog*
also posted *here*
this may b helpful for pll learners. Pls share if u know any.


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2010)

Fantastic, i like it. Thank you . !


----------



## hazzaswain (Jan 7, 2011)

They really helped me. I don't do it the same as you but it gave me more ideas.


----------



## rishidoshi (Jul 1, 2011)

*Tiny request*: I've just added a Google "+1" button thing to my blog and posts. Please click it if you think it's worth it. Would be a good confidence builder for new visitors to my blog. Thanks!
RiDo


----------



## Bray (Jan 8, 2012)

I can't thank you enough, you are amazing, and these funny explanations actually help! Thanks!!! )


----------



## Charlemagne (May 22, 2012)

Great videos!! For those that have recently learned F2l, I have noticed that it is easy (if you forget a series of moves) to simply create an "Eagle" position and finish the F2L. I know it isn't the best but just noticed it. What are your thoughts on this? Personally, I'm not fixated on speed as so many others. I just enjoy cubing. Again, thank you for the great tutorials.

Absolutely wonderful tutorials! Thank you! I was wondering what your thoughts are on (for those that are learning F2L and NOT worried too much about speed): If one gets lost, rather than stop, why not simply create an "Eagle" position since it is easily created in virtually every position with a few turn and then solve? I have found it rather easy to create this situation in fewer algorithms than many F2L situations. Just wondering what your thoughts are? 

Thanks!


----------

